#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 【真實之刻-RP：伊亞諾特．芬里爾篇】遺留之狼 III。1/2

## 皇天蒼狼

遺留之狼：序章

　　月光下綿延萬里的沙漠中，方圓萬哩內幾乎毫無人煙，就跟以往一樣，只有沙粒偶爾被風吹起的聲響。

　　只是今晚卻有了點不同……

　　一座從未出現過的小型城堡豎立在沙漠中的綠洲中央，而城堡裡面是一片狼籍，城堡那昂貴的裝飾都被打碎，作工精細的紅地毯上到處都是石塊，甚至還有一些鮮血一般的不明液體。

　　「這裡交給我！快去地下七層！」一名身穿鑲著金邊的黑色長大衣的黑狼獸人一面大聲吼道，一面用手中的長劍逼退一隊又一隊的石像守衛，保護著一名白龍人少女。

　　「我、我知道了！」名叫利格特的少女擔心地看著奮戰的黑狼人，不過她還是聽話地朝最後那扇沉重的鋼鐵大門奔去。

　　黑狼獸人手中的長劍黑光閃耀，隨著長劍一劃，一道犀利的劍氣破空而出，眨眼擊碎了那些石像，隨後他腳步蹣跚地往後靠在牆壁上，左手按在自己的額頭上，不停地喘氣，「竟然還有這麼多……」

　　轟……

　　隨著伊亞諾特將手中的長劍用力一揮，強大的劍壓瞬間將地板轟出一個大洞，強烈的波動震碎了四周的玻璃，同時也揚起了不少灰塵。

　　「通通給我下地獄去吧！」伊亞諾特仰頭長嘯，一陣可怕的能量波動散發出來，四周的牆壁紛紛出現裂縫，接著，正當他打算一口氣打倒所有石像時，一陣尖叫聲引起了他的注意。

　　「利格特！」

　　伊亞諾特此時再也不戀戰，轉身全力衝向被石像守衛包圍的愛人，飛快的速度帶起一道道殘影，手中的黑色長劍一劃，輕而易舉地化解了危機。

　　「快點進去吧……」伊亞諾特慌張地說道，低聲唸了幾句咒語開啟了沉重的鐵門，接著雙手抓住利格特的肩膀，和她對望，「記住，一定要把那面鏡子給毀了。」

　　利格特點點頭，這是自從兩人認識開始，她第一次看到伊亞諾特這麼慌張的模樣，接著在後者的護衛下小心地走下了樓梯，來到了最底層的房間。

　　房間內空無一物，只有一條狹窄地通道以及四周牆壁上搖曳的火柱外，而通道前方以及左右兩邊都是空無一物，下方是深不可測的濃厚血池，散發出濃重的血腥味。

　　而在通道盡頭的的半空中，飄浮著一面古樸的菱鏡，散發出陣陣詭異地血色光芒。

　　「這就是照間製造的龍骨鏡？」利格特望著飄浮著菱鏡，一雙紫色的瞳孔充滿了厭惡，她可以明顯地感受到鏡子散發出來的邪氣，以及被束縛在其中的眾多冤魂。

　　「快毀了鏡子……」伊亞諾特緊緊握住手中的長劍，慢慢地走到利格特身後，只見長劍上不停散發出黑光跟一陣陣詭異的波動，似乎和龍骨鏡起了共鳴。

　　利格特點點頭，用雙手輕輕托起脖子上用繩子繫著的白色鈴鐺，開始輕聲地呢喃起來。

　　而在此時，兩人進來的沉重鐵門卻突然關上，一個虛影慢慢地形成，並緩慢地朝兩人逼近。

　　「黑魔王？」伊亞諾特緊緊盯著朝自己走來的虛影，隨著虛影的手緩緩抬起，伊亞的意識慢慢地恍惚。

　　與此同時，利格特的法術終於完成，一道道的白光凝聚在她的掌心間，慢慢變化成一根根鋒利的光之箭矢。

　　此時的利格特關注地在法術的最後一個流程，準備用箭矢瞄準並摧毀龍骨鏡，絲毫不覺伊亞諾特的異狀。

　　「殺了她！別讓她摧毀鏡子……」所謂黑魔王的虛影慢慢地靠近伊亞諾特，一道道命令直接出現在後者的腦海中。

　　「不……」伊亞諾特手中的黑色長劍舉起又放下，左手緊抓著持劍的右手，似乎打算制住長劍。

　　「不要想反抗我……」虛影走到了伊亞諾特的面前，將手放到伊亞的額頭上，「因為對你來說，我就是你的父親、你信仰的神、也是你的一切！」

　　「利格特！毀了鏡子！」伊亞諾特盡最後的一絲力氣喝令，接著一劍揮向幻像，不過只是徒勞無功。

　　伊亞諾特的語音未落，利格特的箭矢就如願地摧毀了漂浮在虛空的龍骨鏡，而整座塔也開始崩塌，一塊又一塊的石頭不停落下，掉入下方深不可測的血池，激起不少血紅色的水花。

　　「不！你這廢物！」虛影怒吼著，不再打算控制，反而在掌心間凝聚著一團黑光，射入了伊亞諾特的身體裡，後者隨即雙膝跪地，接著躺倒在地上痛苦地慘叫著。

　　聽到自己夥伴的慘叫後，利格特立即轉身跑到伊亞諾特身邊，不過當他看到後者的面貌時，驚訝地說不出話來。

　　只見伊亞諾特正以肉眼可見的速度飛快地老化著，曾經英俊的臉龐佈滿了皺紋，亮麗的黑色毛髮變得斑白且黯淡無光，結實的肌肉已經鬆弛萎縮。

　　「伊亞諾特！你這是……」利格特慌張地捧起白色鈴鐺，施展一道又一道的治療法術，但都毫無作用。

　　「快逃……」伊亞諾特用嘶啞蒼老的嗓音說道，並試圖推開利格特。

　　「我們要一起離開這裡！」利格特握住伊亞諾特滿是皺紋的手，準備施展那從使用過的能力，「你身中的詛咒，我們就一起分擔吧！」

　　握著愛人的手，利格特想起了以前兩人在一起的種種回憶……

　　每天早上習慣從背後用雙手蒙住伊亞諾特的眼睛、用完午餐後到大街上到處閒逛、伊亞諾特每天早晨的練劍習慣……

　　零零種種的回憶一幕接一幕地在利格特腦海中閃過，不知不覺間法術已經完成，伊亞諾特停止了衰老，不過仍然變得極度老邁，但至少保住了一命。

　　「妳這傻子…」伊亞諾特苦笑著，不過對他來說，苦難還沒有結束，黑魔王的虛影又對伊亞諾特下了一道毒咒，接著便在狂妄的大笑聲中化為虛無。

　　此時，塔的崩塌更加嚴重，唯一的出入已經被岩石給擋住，就連兩人所在的狹宰通道也漸漸地崩毀。

　　而利格特則是努力地想撐起伊亞諾特衰老的身軀，仍然想帶他一起逃離這裡，不過卻被對方推開。

　　「利格特……妳走吧……」伊亞諾特笑著捏碎了一塊刻滿符紋的小石頭，頓時間，一道白光籠罩住了利格特，並帶著她慢慢升向半空中。

　　「不要！伊亞諾特！不要！」利格特大喊著，伸出一隻右手想抓住她的愛人，不過伊亞諾特只是笑笑地點點頭，並說了幾句話，可惜隨著兩人距離越來越遠，以及岩石的崩塌聲，她沒聽到這幾句話，接著便被捲入一團七彩漩渦中，被強制傳送出崩塌的塔。



to be continued

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

伊亞諾特‧芬里爾：黑狼獸人 
出生地：尚吉隆 
身高：180公分 
體重：70公斤 
毛色：黑色（無髮） 
瞳色：鮮血紅 

愛好：自由自在的生活 
癖好：四處流浪、居無定所 
厭惡：被他人約束、太過麻煩的工作 
個性：沉默寡言、冷酷無情，不過仍然有讓容易親近的一面。 

衣著：黑色短袖上衣，中間有白色的十字架圖騰、黑色長褲、鑲著金邊的黑色大衣，下擺長達腳踝，雙手袖口下方有釦子，並有領子。 

戰鬥趨向：穩札穩打，找尋對手破綻給予致命一擊。 
職業分類：魔劍士。 
化名職業：魔劍士。 
慣用武器：寂滅之刃（長劍） 
能力：以劍術為主，各種屬性魔法為輔。 
天生屬性：冥。 

角色介紹：擁有神族（龍）的魔導具在身的武士，曾經奉黑魔王的命令掌管煉製邪器的寶塔，在寶塔被毀之後，僥倖保留一命的他，手邊僅剩下寂滅之刃這樣寶具，同時也喪失了部份的記憶。 
武器介紹： 
寂滅之刃：擁有除了光系之外的各種魔法屬性的長劍型魔具。劍身長86公分，總長度約120公分左右，通體漆黑，劍身中央刻著一串玄奧的符紋，劍身長窄，鋒利無比。 

技能： 
【輔助型技能】 
風行者之速：透過空氣魔法中的微風系法術提升自身的移動速度、攻擊速度。 
大地守護：防禦用的地魔法，施展時會在體外形成一圈土黃色的光芒。 
瞬影：瞬間拉開或拉近與敵人的距離。 
熾炎之刃：將火魔法中的燃燒系法術附加在寂滅之刃上，使物理攻擊附加火屬性傷害，提升攻擊範圍。 
寒冰之刃：將水魔法中的冰霜系法術附加在寂滅之刃上，使物理攻擊附加冰屬性傷害，並導致敵人的速度降低。 
雷電之刃：將電魔法中的光能系法術附加在寂滅之刃上，使物理攻擊附加雷屬性傷害，提高攻擊傷害。 
暗影之刃：將冥力附加在寂滅之刃上，使物理攻擊附加衰弱屬性魔法，讓敵人受到各種衰弱詛咒。
革命之刃：將火、水、電、冥四種魔法同時附加在寂滅之刃上，物理攻擊會附加上四種屬性傷害以及四種能力，最強大的輔助技能，平時不輕易動用。 

【攻擊型技能】 
幻影擊：朝敵人做出連續的快速突刺。 
八荒斬空：幻影擊的強化版，攻擊速度更快，威力更強。 
荒咬：快速做出兩次橫劈的攻擊，順序為右至左，再從左回到右。 
寂滅一劍：和武器同名的技能，伊亞諾特最強的劍招，絕對一擊斃命，但對自身力量耗損極大，而此招式目前尚未完成。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

嗯，大致瞄過一遍了，
為了讓不明白此系列年份的讀者明白，主筆在這邊說明：
這段故事是在距離真實之刻rp版故事開始（伊克洛普紀元475年）前大約500年，也就是四靈誓故事開始前250年前左右的歷史，其中提到的人名與部份設定將在真實之刻中繼續和讀者見面。
這篇文似乎很久之前就有貼過了，期待蒼狼下一篇的新章。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

遺留之狼 I


　　一望無際的沙漠中，鮮少會有人獨自穿越，不過今日卻有一個身披斗篷的身影，拄著一根木枴杖在沙漠中邁步走著。

　　從旅人在兜帽下的面容是名上了年紀的黑狼獸人，嘴鼻附近的毛髮和鬍鬚因為年老而花白，拄著枴杖的手也佈滿了皺紋。

　　此時烈陽高照，偶爾吹起的風卻夾雜著不少風沙，環境險惡，但老狼人只是抓緊衣領，低著頭，緩慢地走動著。

　　「這沙漠前方總該有座城市吧……」老者喃喃地開口說道，不時停下來查看下方位，深怕一不小心就走偏了。

　　約莫走了半個時辰的時間，在讓人感到難受的沙塵中，隱隱約約間，黑狼人似乎看到了不少帳篷，隨即他加快了腳步。

　　「沒想到有人會在沙漠中紮營阿……」老狼人以只有自己才聽的見的音量說道。

　　是商隊？是同樣的旅行者？或者是……軍隊？

　　如果是第三者……老者臉上的神情微微一變，但很快地就恢復原樣，不太可能是軍隊……

　　咚！

　　突然間，一支有著白色尾羽的箭矢射在了老者前方的腳下，讓老者立即停下了腳步，警戒地望著前方的營地。

　　難道真的撞上軍方的人了？

　　「老頭，這裡不歡迎你，速速離開！」此時，營地內有人開口喊道，從聲音聽起來像是個青年，最多不會超過三十歲。

　　「我只是路過罷了，咳咳！」老狼人對著那人喊了回去，但突然吹起的一陣風沙害得他連連咳嗽，趕緊拉起衣領遮住口鼻。

　　對方並沒有回應，彷彿過了很久的一段時間，才有一名穿著頭罩短衫和披風的獸族男子騎著駱駝走了過來，從他的尾巴看來，是名虎族青年。

　　「老頭，我們寨主說想請您到寨子裡避避，不想被射成豪豬，就跟著我來。」那虎族青年騎著駱駝走到老者的面前說道。

　　年邁狼人點了點頭，隨即跟著虎族青年走向寨子裡，入過門口時，看門的兩名守衛對著老者投以敵意的光芒，而裡頭更是到處都是不友善的目光。

　　但老者並沒有在意，只是拄著枴杖，緩慢地跟在虎族青年身後，隨即進到了一個最大的帳篷內，裡頭正坐著一隻光著上身的灰牛，右眼上有一道清晰的傷疤，似乎是被利刃所傷。

　　「謝謝你讓我進來休息。」基於禮貌，老狼人率先開口說道。

　　「哪裡的話，能讓您蒞臨小寨，那才是主神對我們的莫大恩澤，也是我們的榮幸。」灰牛讓抱著他的一位美麗的雌性白狐人倒了一杯酒。
　　「我只是一個平凡的旅行者罷了。」老者輕描淡寫地說道。

　　聞言，灰牛哈哈大笑，抓起一根烤羊腿，大口咬嚼，待口中的食物吞下後才開口：「黑劍大人真是謙虛，或者該這樣稱呼您，魔劍士伊亞諾特，傳說中的傭兵？」

　　「原來你知道我？」伊亞諾特．芬里爾略顯驚訝地開口問道。

　　「當然，『曾經打敗過元帥的黑劍』，這可是從我家老頭那一輩就一直流傳的事情，五十多年前您的輝煌事蹟，可是我們這些亂臣賊子的典範阿！」灰牛示意女狐人給老者倒酒，後者隨即雙手端著一個酒杯遞給黑狼，並示意他坐在一旁的空位，「您的事蹟可是傭兵界中的一大傳奇阿。」

　　「都過去了……都過去了……」伊亞諾特輕輕啜飲了一小口酒說道：「但我滿意外的是，那頭羊受了那麼重的傷竟然還能活到現在，當初真不該讓他逃掉……」

　　「是阿，哈哈，當初要是您在賣力點，現在就不會是他在享受那些榮華富貴了。」灰牛顯然是這裡的匪頭，隨即他望向女狐：「女人，男人說話的時間，妳知道該去哪裡。」

　　女狐對灰牛笑了笑，到一旁穿起衣服，一身蒼綠色的勁裝，就和寨子裡頭其他的人一樣，在換上衣服的同時，她的神色多了幾分冷豔，剛剛的熱情減少了幾分。

　　「我當時已經是拼上全力跟他交手了，他比我想像中還難纏。」伊亞諾特輕輕地搖頭說道。

　　說話間，伊亞的思緒回到了五十年前的那一場驚天動地的大戰，他單槍匹馬，一人一劍迎戰成千上萬的軍隊，最後還殺上了他們的將領面前，和他打了一戰。

　　不知道有多少人，死在了當時那場戰鬥的波及之下，更不用說自己最後的那一劍所爆發出來的驚人威力！

　　「話說回來，伊亞諾特先生怎會選擇離開當時的組織，選擇四處流浪呢？」灰牛開口問道，他的話將伊亞從回憶的長河給拉了回來：「當初你的離去，可是讓薩格斯的軍隊有了大好機會，去竊佔屬於我們的家園。」

　　聞言，伊亞諾特沉默了會，彷彿回到了五十年前的時光，過了約莫三分鐘，才緩緩嘆道：「這說來話長了，我很遺憾發生那件事。」

　　「的確，要做英雄就要有能犧牲數千萬人的覺悟……」灰牛微笑著又敬了伊亞一杯：「沉迷於過去的事情對未來無益，來，敬我們輝煌的往日。」

　　伊亞諾特也舉起酒杯說道：「敬我們輝煌的往日。」

　　隨即，年邁的黑狼將杯中的酒一飲而盡。

　　「伊亞諾特先生，這杯酒下肚後，我們就是朋友了！來，大口吃肉，若是不夠，帳篷外還有很多，就是女人跟酒，我們也不缺。」灰牛高興地說道：「忘了自我介紹，我是赫特．葛拉吉，請多多指教。」

　　「很高興認識你。」伊亞諾特點點頭笑道：「多謝你的款待，這沙漠可真是累壞了我這身老骨頭。」

　　「既然如此，那就在這裡好好歇息幾天吧，若是喜歡，也歡迎加入我們這個大家庭，您的豐富經驗一定能給我們不少幫助的。」赫特拍了拍手，帳外站崗的犬族小卒馬上就跑了進來，和灰牛交頭接耳幾句後，那犬族小卒走到了伊亞諾特面前。

　　「您好，伊亞諾特前輩，這幾天內您有任何需求，都請儘管告訴我，只要是我們寨子可以辦到的，都會幫忙您的。」那犬族小伙子開口說道，滿臉的尊敬以及崇拜。

　　「阿，那真是太麻煩你們了。」伊亞諾特感激地說道。

　　隨後伊亞諾特又和灰牛喝了幾杯酒，便告知對方自己想先行告退休息，而赫特也讓這犬族小伙子帶著黑狼前往特別為他準備的一頂帳篷內，並要他告知其他人，除非必要，不然別去打擾伊亞諾特。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

遺留之狼II


　　次日一早，伊亞諾特緩緩地醒來，正想起身時，卻感覺渾身上下的關節仍然一陣酸痛，腰部也是傳來些許疼痛，讓他又多躺了些時間。

　　「痛……」伊亞諾特悶哼一聲，伸手去按著自己的腰部來舒緩疼痛感。

　　而在此時，那名被赫特命令來服侍伊亞諾特的犬族小伙子在門外表明想進來帳篷。

　　「黑劍大爺，您在裡面嗎？我想拿些早點給您。」帳篷外的犬族青年說明了自己的來意。

　　「阿，請進。」伊亞諾特掙扎地坐起身來，將睡袍的腰帶給綁上。

　　語音剛落，那棕毛的犬人手上端著盤子走進了帳篷，盤子上是剛烤好的麵餅以及一些肉乾，還有一壺水：「大爺您不介意小的和您一起用餐吧？」

　　「沒關係，我不介意。」伊亞諾特淡淡地笑道，在床上打量著這名犬族少年，接著拄著枴杖站起身來，緩慢且小心地走向帳篷內的桌子，但腰部的疼痛仍然在持續著。

　　「黑劍前輩真是一位善良的人呢，話說回來，您怎麼會到這大漠中來，是為了躲避紅狗們嗎？」犬族青年將盤子放在桌子上，拉開椅子坐在桌子旁。

　　「紅狗？軍方嗎……」伊亞諾特也在桌子旁坐下，拿起一塊麵餅就放進口中：「算是吧，不過主要還是在旅行。」

　　「旅行？想要到哪裡去嗎？」犬人咬著麵餅，不忘給伊亞諾特斟上一杯清水：「去年至尊皇駕崩了，您知道嗎？」

　　「皇帝駕崩了阿……真是遺憾，那現在皇室應該很亂吧？」伊亞諾特微微一皺眉，輕聲說道。

　　「帝國越亂，對我們的好處是越大，帝國豬佔據的土地，遲早要還給我們。」犬族青年堅定地說道。

　　「這麼年輕，卻要背負這麼多東西，真是個勇敢的青年。」伊亞諾特以嚴肅的說道：「若不是我已經老邁不堪，不然我真想和你們一同並肩作戰。」

　　犬人點點頭，又給伊亞諾特倒了杯清水：「那麼，黑劍前輩是在找隱居的地方嗎？您存活了好幾百年，應該對於隱密地穴之類的地方很熟悉吧？」

　　「我的確是想找個能隱居養老的地方，只是目前還是沒能找到適合的定居處。」伊亞諾特吞下了口中的肉乾，緩緩地開口說道：「或許你能建議我一些不錯的地方？」

　　「席恩希雅也不是一個適合像您這樣的老人家居住的城市，不過若是您知道兩百年前的寶藏位置，相信那裡的弟兄會很歡迎您去的，要真正擺脫帝國豬的掌握，除了那裡，剩下就是去東土這一條路了。」

　　伊亞諾特的神色間浮現出微笑，就像是個慈祥的老人：「原來如此，多謝你的建議。」

　　不知道為什麼，他對這個犬族青年有了些好感，想將他多留下來一些時間……

　　「對了，我還不知道你的名字……介意讓我知道嗎？」伊亞諾特開口問道。

　　「前輩，我的名字叫做史昂，可以直接這樣叫我沒關係。」棕毛犬人很快地就回答。

　　「那麼，史昂，你願意……和我聊聊你的事情嗎？當然，我也很樂意和你分享我的事情。」伊亞諾特慢慢地開口說道，對這青年，他心中有著一絲的好奇：「就當作是陪我這老頭子打發時間吧。」

　　「如果前輩需要的話，我就留下來吧。」史昂點了點頭，接著開始述說著自己的故事。

　　伊亞諾特從他的敘述中得知，他和這裡大部分的青年一樣，都是因為帝國軍隊的壓迫而打算反抗的普通老百姓，像他自己就是個戰爭孤兒。

　　「那群紅狗真是令人討厭阿……」聽完史昂的遭遇後，伊亞諾特也感到一陣不捨和憤怒，這幾乎就和當初在塔時的自己一樣：「那麼，你想聽我的哪些事情呢？」

　　「前輩，可以的話，我想聽聽您當年和海瑟．巴菲斯的那場戰鬥，為什麼前輩這麼強大的人沒能殺掉他呢？」

　　「哦？我和海瑟的一戰阿……」伊亞諾特緩緩地說道，「其實也沒什麼，當時我和他分屬兩個不同陣營，目標不同，就成為了敵人。」

　　「總之和我的理念有點不合就是了……」伊亞諾特輕笑道，接著又繼續開口。

　　時光匆匆，眨眼間，已經是中午時分，日正當空，帳篷外頭也響起了一道呼喚著史昂的聲音。

　　「該要去忙碌了，多謝黑劍大爺您分享的故事。」史昂迅速地收拾好盤子，隨後起身對伊亞行了一個禮後，就快步步出帳篷。

　　「真是個有趣的小伙子……」伊亞諾特若有所思地開口說道，仍然坐在桌子上，又給自己倒了杯清水喝著。

　　隨後伊亞拄著枴杖走出帳篷，在營地內四處閒晃著，直到傍晚才又回到自己的帳篷內，簡單地用過晚餐後，便躺回床上去休息。

　　次日一早，伊亞諾特醒來後，同樣地和史昂一同用過早餐，換上能遮掩風沙的衣物後，便和赫特一行起程前往沙席安鐸，只是在半路上，伊亞諾特以編造的藉口選擇和赫特一行分開，走上了另一條路。

　　而在路途上，伊亞諾特的老態漸漸地退去，口鼻附近蒼白的毛髮漸漸地變成灰色，接著又轉變回黑色，臉龐上手上的皺紋也紛紛退去，腰部也不再佝僂，漸漸地站直了腰桿，而被他充當枴杖的木棍，則是被他收了起來，接著一把長劍以及一件黑色的大衣在他身旁的虛空中浮現而出。

　　恢復年輕的黑狼人很快地換上黑色大衣，將黑色的長劍妥善地繫在左腰上，目光望著遠方隱約可見的巨大城牆：「力量總算是恢復了，海瑟．巴菲斯，我來了。」


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

遺留之狼III


　　帝恩提拉，這是一個位於帝都沙席安鐸北方約七百里的城市，同時也是個商業繁榮的城市。

　　因為前有海港，後有運河，且和帝都沙席安鐸相連，此外，帝恩提拉作為帝都的前哨，分配到了相當多的資源，此外這邊的驛站服務也是全帝國境內最專業的，城內的馬廄時常產出優良的馬匹，若是想要以馬代步，帝恩提拉絕對是個不二之選。

　　此時接近正午，帝恩提拉街上人來人往，有趕著做生意的商人；討價還價的客人；在酒店、旅棧門口招呼客人的店小二；還有一些在街頭空曠處表演的吟遊詩人，好不熱鬧。

　　帝恩提拉的居民穿著多以棉麻為主，少數一些貴族會穿著絲綢製成的衣物來凸顯地位。

　　而在人群中，一個顯著有些突兀的身影正俐落地穿梭著，突兀的原因是不外乎現在這種大熱天，此人還穿著連身的黑色斗篷以及黑色大衣、長褲，儘管有些人會對這人側目，但也只是把他當作一個剛好經過帝恩提拉的旅行者罷了。

　　這名不速之客正是黑狼伊亞諾特．芬里爾在人群中突然一個右轉，拐進了右邊的一間酒館，在酒館門口略為駐足了會，似乎在觀察著酒館內的客人，隨後便快步走向櫃台右邊的一個空位上。

　　「需要什麼？」一名中年的虎獸人在伊亞諾特坐下來時問道。

　　「能解渴跟消暑的飲料都行。」伊亞諾特脫下了兜帽，露出了他飽經風霜的面容，一雙深邃的血色雙瞳不經意地瞥向左邊角落中的幾名約莫二、三十歲的獸人。

　　「一百三十七烏督。」虎人酒保從櫃台下方拿出了一瓶酒出來，動作熟練俐落地倒了一杯給黑狼人。

　　「有這麼一點小貴阿。」伊亞諾特淡笑道，但還是從懷中拿出一個小錢袋，從裡頭數了一百三十七烏督給了酒保。

　　「沒辦法，這城的稅收很高，比帝都還高，但這一點小錢在那些商人眼中根本不值一提。」虎人酒保聳聳肩，接著開口：「客官是個旅行者？」

　　「是阿，正打算去沙席安奪呢。」伊亞啜飲了一小口酒，稍微晃了晃酒杯：「如果要去帝都，什麼的方法最快呢？」

　　「去運河搭渡輪，這是最快的方法，票價約是三百烏督起跳，不過客官這種打扮，去帝都恐怕會被帝國軍特別注意。」虎人酒保那墨綠色的雙眼打量著伊亞諾特全身上下：「不介意的話，小的可以幫您介紹服飾店。」

　　「不需麻煩，我已經習慣這身裝扮。」伊亞諾特將酒杯裡的酒喝光，並續了幾杯以及和酒保再聊些事情後，便離開了酒店，打算去找住宿的地方。

　　而在伊亞諾特走出酒店後不久，剛剛酒館角落的那群人也偷偷摸摸地跟在了伊亞諾特的身後，每隔一小段路，就有人從旁繞路而去，似乎有所企圖。

　　伊亞諾特自然也發現了這些跟蹤者，表面上裝做若無其事地繼續走著，但接下來，他突然拐進了一條人煙稀少的小巷，繼續往盡頭走著，直到來到一處空曠的無人之地。

　　「一直跟著我，究竟有何事情？」伊亞諾特在空地中央停下，轉過身來對著跟在他身後的一名灰犬獸人說道。

　　「沒什麼，只要閣下將你身上值錢的東西都交出來，我們能讓你毫髮無傷地離開這，不然只有……」灰犬獸人笑了笑，而在四周，他的同伴也先後現身，手中拿著木棍一類的簡陋武器。

　　四個人阿……

　　伊亞諾特在心中暗道，神色間閃過一抹不屑：「如果只是要錢，應該會去找那些大商人，而不是找我這種旅行者吧。」

　　「哼，少廢話，那些商人哪個不是坐著馬車或騎馬的？」另一名年紀稍大的黑豹獸人威脅性地晃了晃手中的木棍：「勸你快點把錢交出來，不然我不介意教訓你這條狼。」

　　「是嗎？那就要看你們有沒有那本事了？」伊亞諾特不以為然地說道，而它的話音剛落，那名年紀稍大的黑豹獸人便衝向了他。
　伊亞諾特的雙眼在剎那間變得銳利起來，他一個側身躲過對方的木棍，左手抓住對方的手腕一拉，右腳同時抬起重擊腹部，隨後一個手刀敲在後頸上，乾淨俐落地解決了一個人。

　　剩下的三人顯然被伊亞諾特的身手給震住了，但他們還是一咬牙，三人一起上，其中灰犬獸人衝在第一個。

　　伊亞諾特這次沒有選擇躲閃攻擊，而是先借力化解對方的攻勢後，抓住那灰犬獸人的衣領，將他摔向右手邊朝他衝來的褐狼人身上，讓兩人一同疊倒在地，隨後一個箭步向前，右手一個正拳打向熊獸人的腹部，左手化掌打向對方的下方，讓熊獸人往後倒在地上。

　　而當熊獸人倒地不久後，那褐狼獸人手中握著一柄短刀從背後打算偷襲黑狼，不過後者一個俐落地後空翻，反而落到了褐狼人的身後，抓住了對方持刀的左手，一扭，將刀給奪了下來，接著一腳從對方的雙腿間往上重踢要害。

　　幾乎是褐狼人倒地的同時，伊亞諾特也將短刀扔向了正要起身的灰犬獸人，將對方的衣服一腳給釘在了地上，讓對方無法起身。

　　灰犬獸人嚇得動也不敢動，隨後他的褲襠處突然濕了一大片，傳出一陣惡臭，竟然尿失禁了。

　　「下次，就沒這麼好運了。」伊亞諾特扔下這句話後，不理會在地上打滾的褐狼人以及那兩名已經昏迷的獸人，頭也不回地離開了這空地。

　　而就在黑狼剛走進小巷子，一道身影吸引了他的注意。


待續

----------

